

Absolute File System Design - edw519
http://research.swtch.com/2008/02/absolute-file-system-design.html

======
xirium
That's really clever. If each disk sector has an inode and offset label then
fsck becomes trivial. Why isn't it common? Because sector payload is no longer
2^n bytes. Any arrangement of labelling will increase disk head seek
operations.

Labels and checksums are used in InnoDB 16KB pages. However, in this case,
database rows are always smaller than one page and waste occurs anyhow.

